# Getting credit where credit is due: Do you get credit for your work? Do you give it?



## trinity17 (Jul 10, 2016)

I've read that a big struggle for ISFJs is asserting themselves and also "avoiding the spotlight". Do you get recognition credit for (all) the work you do? Do you go above and beyond? Do you give appreciation to others for all they do?


----------



## Librarylady (Mar 11, 2017)

I think I've gotten more assertive with age, so yes to all of the above. I know this can be hard for ISFJ's though....It's taken some time for the ones I do know.


----------



## jcal (Oct 31, 2013)

I generally don't seek or require external acknowledgement to drive my internal motivations, but I do appreciate small, direct no-fanfare acknowledgement from "the right people".

Just yesterday, our regional director was in our local office. During his brief visit, he stuck his head into my office and quickly and simply said, "Hey, I really appreciate the work you've done on X & Y. Thanks!" He wasn't there more than 5 seconds and there was nobody around at all. I appreciated that acknowledgement.

On the other hand, there's a salesperson I work with, that I generally like working with very much, who tends to go overboard. Almost every time I send an email to our working group (which includes several co-workers, a couple of superiors and occasionally clients), he almost always replies to all with Thanks... "You're the Best!", "You're the Man!" or even "What would we do without you?". If he replied only to me with a simple "Thanks!" I would be fine with it, but I find the wide distribution of over the top praise to be quite embarrassing. BTW... I'd bet that he's an ESFP.

As far as giving credit... the first thing I do is make sure I never take credit for something that someone else does. If I'm presenting work prepared in whole or in part by someone else I always make sure to credit them. Most often I will thank them simply and directly, but depending on the person I may on occasion thank them more publicly if I know they are likely to appreciate it. This also happened just yesterday when our office manager went out of her way to gather some information we needed in a bit of a hurry. She actually took it upon herself to do (she did ask first if it would be helpful) and we were able put the whole issue to bed in very short order thanks to her. When I sent out an email to the team with her information in it, I made sure to credit her for the work and to add a simple parenthetical "Thanks, Jill!" and include her on the cc: list. I'm 90% sure she is a an ESFJ (like my wife of 39 years) and likely would appreciate the public acknowledgement.


----------



## Shiver (Nov 10, 2016)

I give or _take_ credit where it is due, whatever the contribution.

I'm not an SJ though. :B


----------



## Happy29 (Jul 31, 2016)

jcal said:


> I generally don't seek or require external acknowledgement to drive my internal motivations, but I do appreciate small, direct no-fanfare acknowledgement from "the right people".
> 
> Just yesterday, the our regional director was in our local office. During his brief visit, he stuck his head into my office and quickly and simply said, "Hey, I really appreciate the work you've done on X & Y. Thanks!" He wasn't there more than 5 seconds and there was nobody around at all. I appreciated that acknowledgement.
> 
> ...


That's really nice (both that she did that and that you thanked her publicly). I guess I do get credit for what I do, but I also get blamed for everything short of global warming (ha ha), and so there's that. I always try to thank people for helping me out, I know I couldn't do my job without a lot of other people and so I try to thank them. :smile:


----------



## Candy Apple (Sep 10, 2015)

No, yes, and usually yes. I prefer to acknowledge people as something happens... I'm not too keen on planned acknowledgement.


----------



## Eren Jaegerbomb (Nov 13, 2015)

Yeah, I get credit for what I do sometimes. Sometimes I get credit for someone else's work and I usually say it wasn't me. Hmm I give out credit Sometimes. Sometimes if I'm getting credit for something I tend to direct the attention to someone else...

Also...
I seem to always get credit for (bad/negative) things that I don't even do! Honestly, its so frustrating! I don't know how they come to those conclusions! (Most of the time by my work colleagues, I think they're ESFJ, ESFP?, ESTJ?, ISTP or ISxx)
*Pulls out hair*

Its happened a lot I'm DOING MY JOB then for literally the second I turn around, "STOP TALKING/RESTING!". EVERY TIME. Then I get accused of having not worked for at least 10 minutes. Umm no. WTF!?


----------



## MrsAndrewJacoby (Apr 11, 2013)

#1 Definitely not. :sad:
#2 Yes.
#3 Sometimes. 

I'm trying to acknowledge others more. It's hard. Not because I don't appreciate them, but I'm very quiet and I stick to myself. So it makes me feel uncomfortable to do things like that. Also, some people are so demanding with needing praise; it's like they need commendation for EVERY. LITTLE. THING. It gets exhausting. I'll get so bogged down with thinking things like, 'Oh here comes so-and-so. Is there anything they did today that I forgot to acknowledge?' Regarding my own commendation, I kind of agree with @*jcal* . I usually don't like a lot of flash and ruckus made over me. If someone wants to show appreciation, a card or a kind word in private is preferable.


----------



## Kaden (Jan 18, 2017)

I get so pissed when I don't get due credit. That's why I like working alone, because then everyone knows it was my work. I appreciate it when I do group work in class and the teacher makes sure that she/he knows who did what.

I admire people when they put effort in their work. A good work ethic is always valuable, and passion is hard to dismiss. I give people credit for their work willingly, because it would be very unfair to not give them the recognition they deserve.


----------



## RachelB (May 6, 2017)

In work settings, I tend not to get the credit I deserve. I always try to give credit, especially in group projects, but I think I actually get a little extreme and don't give myself enough credit, afraid that I'll appear stuck-up (which people wrongly assume I am, already).

I used to have a manager who routinely took credit for my work - it was very frustrating!

I prefer to receive actual praise privately, but I think a public acknowledgment (simple/factual) is nice - because otherwise, people wrongly assume who gets credit for what.


----------



## Siriusly McGonagall (Jan 3, 2018)

1. I mostly do I think. I am an Extrovert ESTJ so I like the credit and public or private works. I don't need it to get going or be motivated. If you praise me just to get me motivated or to get me to do something especially if it's obvious I'd probably say hey I know you want me to do this, I don't appreciate bribing or whatever you're doing. and I don't do on command.

2. I don't think I am that unethical. I don't usually take credit for other peoples work. I usually don't take credit but I don't give or take credit a lot of the times just this is done okay. lets move on, so I think it's that. It's not me trying to take credit I am so busy do do do do do doing I just don't think about it.
3. I admit I don't appreciate as much as I probably should. I think if it's less obligated or what I feel is a ought to or if it's their duty or job I'll say something. I admit they did it but sometimes it stops there. I keep working or going with whatever I do. I don't tend to socialize with everyone, I either socialize with a group or work or a specific person when I feel like the need is. when I have time I do. Sometimes if we haven't talked you even have to remind me. If I have time I look back at who I haven't talked to in a long time. If I feel like I get something out of it I'll socialize. My point. I do do do do do do do or work work work work work too much to remember the niceties. Hey I have trouble stopping to eat or sleep sometimes if I am on a role. ISTJs = told to speed up we're usually told to slow down or learn to stop. I don't know that I've worked too hard sometimes. I am not really trying to be rude or not nice or unappreciative. I am not trying to be a jerk or trying to under appreciate anyone. If someone constantly does an amazing job I'd probably say something but you really have to make me notice.


----------



## Maricores (Aug 24, 2021)

I took out a loan for a long time, so now I don't take a loan.


----------



## Maryldeva (Aug 24, 2021)

As a rule, I do not demand any special treatment or praise for my work, because it is pointless, I just do what needs to be done, but I will never tolerate low ratings when my work is objectively well done. The same applies to the people who do the work. I can praise them, but along with the praise there should be constructive criticism, so that there is a place to strive for. Therefore, this approach allows many large companies to live for a long time. Once I even applied to a credit company to pay the employees a bonus, because they finished the plan too early and I was amazed. In this way, I showed them their value.


----------

